# Air Bubbles



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

I've read a lot about the benefits of adding CO2 to my planted tank and am aiming to do that in the not too distant future, however I currently have and air line/curtain in my tank. Will that be doing harm or good to the tank now?

I'd prefer to keep it as long as its not harming anything as I like the look and the fish seem to enjoy playing in the bubbles.


Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You will have to play around with it. The bubbles are a good thing to run when the light is out, as it helps gas out the CO2 in your tank. You can test your ph and see how much of an effect it is having and maybe cut back on the adjustment some.


----------



## coffie (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello all
I have the same ? I have a bubble wand and the tubeing is full of slim its only been up for 4 weeks and i only have 2 small tetra's in 55 gal tank. anyone know what the stuff is in my tube and its only the air tube.
thanks 4 your help.
coffie


----------

